
Scrape Any Website/Service/API with a Single SQL Select Statement - mike_r_parsons
https://medium.com/@mikeptweet/scrape-any-website-service-api-with-a-single-sql-select-statement-8d60be1e9a49#.b51yft50f
======
adityar
It would be a useful if one could use this in conjunction with cheerio to
process the whole thing in nodejs instead of requiring to inject the alasql js
into the page.

